# Cat (former feral) HATES outdoors during the day... why?



## mandini76

I have a cat who detests being outside during the day, no matter the weather. Even on the most beautiful days he will howl at the doors and windows to be let inside. However, he loves outdoors at night! He wants to go outside after dark and comes to the bedroom window at 6 am and meows to come inside.

He was a feral and I caught him around 5 months old (two years ago this August). It took a few months for him to come out of his shell, and now you can't tell he ever was feral. My other cats love being outdoors during the day.

I'm fine with keeping him inside during the day, but it is very strange. Occasionally when we're spraying for bugs, etc he's had to be outside during the day and he acts like it's torture. He sits outside the glass door with his front paws on the door and cries and cries. He will go to every window in the house and try to get in. He just totally freaks out.

The only thing I can possibily think of is that he's afraid of the birds, but this is strange too. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## flash77x

Maybe he might of had some bad experiences during the day before he was caught. He could of been a feral that liked roaming during the night and slept all day. You can continue what you are doing and try getting him used to being outside a little bit a day and see how that goes.


----------



## mandini76

*thanks for the reply*

I have tried being outside with him and he still is extremely anxious and cries to go inside. My other cat loves to be outside with me when I'm gardening and I wish he would join us!

I wish he could tell me why he's so scared!


----------



## Ioana

My first impulse was to say the same thing as Flash - that cats are nocturnal and your particular kitty has much more fun then.
But after reading it one more time I realized that the theory where something must have happened to him during the daytime while he was outside is another strong possibility.
Does he seem to be in pain physically at all? Or the "pain" is only at the nervousness level?
Is it hot where you are and is he long haired?
I am just tapping in the unknown hoping something might make sense.
The most important thing is to rule out anything related to a physical ailment. Then you can resort to saying that it is psychological and work from there...if there is anything to work with - since she is fine to just get out on the town at night :wink:


----------



## Kookiefool

It is a bit strange, but maybe he's just very smart and knows what dangers lurk outside during the day for cats, especially if they're vulnerable because it's their sleep time. He's safe inside, and that's probably why he wants to spend his sleep time there.

Maybe he sees you as his family and in the wild, a cat will hunt at night, when their offspring are safer from predators. 

Even though it doesn't seem common, there are a lot of theories that could make sense. It is a very common thing for animals to be in during the day and out at night. Remember Fred Flintstone trying to get his pets out at night? LOL

Actually, I had a cat for 15 years, who was born in my home, was never at outdoor cat his whole life, but when I moved to an area where there was a really huge yard, suddenly he wanted to go and hang out in the yard for an hour or two, always at 2 or 3 a.m. I finally let him only because my neighbors (it was an apt in a big house) were complaining about the howling, but I knew he always stayed in the yard, I would keep an eye on his constantly -- good thing I'm an insomniac. LOL And he wanted back in after that hour or so, and would howl until I let him in.

Go figure. LOL


----------



## mandini76

If I am outside and leave the door open, I noticed that he will come outside on the patio and watch me. But if the door closes behind him, he gets very upset!

It certainly might be something that happened to him before I caught him. I usually saw him at dusk and later. I wonder if he still has some calming down to go, even though it's been almost two years.

He's such a sweetie and snuggle bunny now... Here he is a few weeks after I caught him, venturing out from under the bed to take a look around:


----------



## Hippyhart

My experience is limited, but I might add that he could be afraid that he is not going to be let back in if he ventures outside during the day. Who knows what happened before he came to live with you? 

By the way, he looks super cute -- I love his cute orange feet in that photo!


----------



## BastFille

Aww! What a beauty! I adore his peach socks!

Congrats on getting such a looker!


----------



## mandini76

BastFille said:


> Aww! What a beauty! I adore his peach socks!
> 
> Congrats on getting such a looker!


actually his paws are all white... it must be the light reflecting from the carpet or something! He IS a looker though. 

I'm having a blast gardening outdoors and my other kitty joins me. She rolls around on the grass and watches me and tries to catch birds. I wish Marvin would join us... I tried to take him outside earlier and he shot back in before the door closed. Now he is hiding under the bed where I can't get him! :roll:


----------



## Jeanie

I think it's much safer for him to stay indoors.  He is a real beauty, isn't he? My guess is that he's a stray, not feral, but I certainly am glad you gave him a home!


----------

